# Italianate Balcony Design



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll be designing and later building two balconies for a low style Italianate house in a historic district. This should work out to be a multi-month project overall, if for no other reason than it has to go through both the regular permitting process and a village review board that covers the historical architectural side of things.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like fun. 

Post lots of progress updates.:thumbup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

hdavis said:


> I'll be designing and later building two balconies for a low style Italianate house in a historic district. This should work out to be a multi-month project overall, if for no other reason than it has to go through both the regular permitting process and a village review board that covers the historical architectural side of things.





That sounds like fun. I hate to pick favorites,but Italianate is right up near the top of my list !:thumbsup:



As others said,we expect a whole bunch of pictures.:thumbup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

fjn said:


> That sounds like fun. I hate to pick favorites,but Italianate is right up near the top of my list !:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> As others said,we expect a whole bunch of pictures.:thumbup:


I'm over here in the architecture forum because I'll be walking through what it takes to get through the Village Review. Lots of pictures of other old buildings go into that.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

For anyone who hasn't dealt with design guidelins for stuff like this, every town is different, but there is an underlying similarity. Here is Brunswick's
:http://www.brunswickme.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Village.Review.Design.Guidelines.pdf

It will give you something of a flavor of the local adaptations of the styles.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

For inspiration and design ideas,check out the work of A.J.Dowling and Sam Sloan,they were the Italianate masters of the day.


----------

